# $2.50 mirror + Hot glue



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Well this is what happens when you buy a $2.50 mirror from Target and then read all about Hot Glue from Lily and Sickie.

It's not finished but the hot glue part is complete. Need to attach all the pieces, add some trim and tassles to the edging and you have yourself a new mirror.

Thanks Lily and Sickie for getting me off track from my other props in progress. I did have a lot of fun designing this and will teach the NJ/PA make and take this weekend how to make one. 
My only cost into this is the $2.50 mirror, the foam and silver foam spray is free from a left over project at school and the acrylic paint was minimal. I used approx. 6 small glue sticks which we got for 1 cent each when treasure island went out of business.

hot glue mirror pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Very nice, very different. Can't wait till Saturday to make mine. BTW KAREN - STOP MAKING ANYTHING ELSE AND FINISH YOUR OTHER 200 PROJECTS. LOL


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> Very nice, very different. Can't wait till Saturday to make mine. BTW KAREN - STOP MAKING ANYTHING ELSE AND FINISH YOUR OTHER 200 PROJECTS. LOL


ROTFLMAO! That's funny. Nice work on the mirror.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!! Another HG project! I'm thinking about adding a bunch of HG projects on my web page! Great Job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job BC...Looks real nice
I've made wings also for my apple body bats with the hot glue too.
BTW
I posted this in the other thread too...
put your stencil/pic of what you are making under the parchment paper it will peel right off, no need to cut paper off.. you will always have your stencil/pic then


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You have entirely to much free time. When does school start again?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like that project a lot.

Dang it all....now I gotta add hot glue to the list along with papier mache, corpsing and monster mud. ARGH! Oh...and animating my ghost..


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful job on that mirror, Black Cat.....it's hauntingly elegant.


----------

